# Legal in Mexico?



## Nomadinexile (Nov 8, 2010)

So I'm hitching around Mexico this winter for a month or two and I have a Cabelas bought Pro Diablo with Balance bars and wrist stabalizer. Is this legal to take into Mexico? Any help is mucho appreciated!








~ryan


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately and fortunately everything and nothing is legal or illegal in Mexico. I hope that made sense.

It depends on the humor of the officer or policemen or whoever sees you.

Rubén


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Ruben is right its all about the officer who sees this and if he wants a "mordida" bite of cash as they say.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

The legality / illegality of things only comes into play where the Rule Of Law is observed. Unfortunately, Mexico these days is pretty much lawless. I would recommend investing in heavy body armor and a .50 BMG rather than a slingshot if you're planning a trip to this country. I certainly wouldn't go anywhere near the place myself. Way too dangerous these days. I used to enjoy visiting there when I was a kid. It's sad to think of what it has become...


----------



## Nomadinexile (Nov 8, 2010)

Grafvitnir said:


> The legality / illegality of things only comes into play where the Rule Of Law is observed. Unfortunately, Mexico these days is pretty much lawless. I would recommend investing in heavy body armor and a .50 BMG rather than a slingshot if you're planning a trip to this country. I certainly wouldn't go anywhere near the place myself. Way too dangerous these days. I used to enjoy visiting there when I was a kid. It's sad to think of what it has become...


The U.S. is pretty much lawless these days too. I'm not planning on using it for self defense. I fully expect to die on my trip there and am okay with that. I used to enjoy traveling around the U.S. But it's become so ghettoized and the people so rude and selfish, that I don't enjoy it either. The police here are brutal and have beaten me and jailed me for holding up a sign saying "need work", so I don't expect anything better there, but it's not like I will miss the "safety" of the U.S. Heck, the murder rate in my U.S. city is many times higher than all but one or two Mexican cities, so it's not so scary for me.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Life is to precious to throw away, forget the slingshot, get some help. Good luck and Via con dios.


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

To answer your question, I don't think there's a law that forbids the use of slingshots. They are used everywhere. As long as you don't use it to attack someone







or to destroy something they are ok. Based on my experience it may happen like this: Either a policeman sees it and stops you to use it with you and play with it a while and then tell you its very good or something and let you go; or he likes it for his little kid or himself and says it's illegal and take it away from you to keep it to himself. The other option is he wants money, if you don't have it then he takes the slingshot to try to sell it later. I don't think they would put you in jail for it. That is for regular police.

They you have the army... Never know what may happen with them...

Now the rural police, they check for poachers. You may have problems with them, if you find any. But they have all been killed or they have fled from the field because of the drug cartels. That's why nobody goes fishing or hunting any more. It's not safe to go somewhere that may be used for trafficking drugs.

Besides drug cartels you have the "Z's". They just want money, so they rob or abduct people, they are the dangerous ones. Who killed the seventy something found in Tamaulipas? They say the Z's but I'm pretty sure we are beginning to have "guardias blancas" people who think they are heroes and begin killing everyone in sight if they don't like them. I think you too in USA have of these...

If you have common sense you won't have any more problems here than you would have in the USA. We have bad people everywhere; just try to avoid dangerous situations. You may have a serial killer found you in your apartment or parking lot or school in New York city. "Cuándo te toca, te toca" _When it's your time, it IS your time._

Rubén


----------

